# Most Common TOT Costumes



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm toying with the idea of an interactive display this year, where the TOTs can talk to the machine dispensing their candy. I'd like to work on some good jokes and lines for different kinds of costumes. So my question to the forum is, what are the most common costumes you've seen in the last couple of years? Witches, pirates, ninjas, princesses, zombies, Darth Vader... what tops your list?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing as how the most common one is "I'm a rapper", otherwise known as no costume at all, be sure you have a line for that


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

This year, we'll probably see quite a few Rapunzels...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Good call on Rapunzel. I'm also prepping for Thor, Captain America, Green Lantern, Transformers, Kung Fu Panda and Cars.



RoxyBlue said:


> Seeing as how the most common one is "I'm a rapper", otherwise known as no costume at all, be sure you have a line for that


Heh, I haven't noticed that one. Should be easy enough to ask them to rap for their candy. I should make up a trash-talking counter-rap. I admit I'm leaning toward a Triumph the Insult Comic Dog style for the older kids.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, when you start listing the common ones, it piles up quick.

Darth Vader
Clone Trooper
Spider-Man
Superman
Batman
The Joker
Iron Man
Power Ranger
Avatar
Pirate/Jack Sparrow
Ninja
Zombie
Harry Potter
Witch
Princess
Angel
Fairy
Death/Skeleton
Devil
Mummy
Ghost
Vampire
Mutant/Monster
Slasher
Pumpkin
Animals (mostly cats)
Athletes (mostly football players)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I get a lot of preteen girls dressed up rather skimpy with a lot of glitter. When I ask what they are they say a diva or a rock star. You could tell them to sing for their treat.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Good idea, I'll be ready for that. I'd heard Hannah Montana costumes are not uncommon, but I'm not sure if the intel is a few years out of date. 

That's exactly the kind of info I'm looking for, stuff that's common but not necessarily obvious. Unfortunately I've had little experience with actual TOTs in the few years. My wife handles most of that, since I'm either running around like a madman keeping the haunt afloat or driving my kids to a couple of destination spots.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

in my area, most of the kiddies are 10 and under. so the costumes don't get that crazy. but the most comman are disney princesses and grim reapers.


----------

